# Hogwarts: Harry Potter themed house and town!



## AuroraHarford (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi all,
My town is called Hogwarts. im obviously trying to let it live up to its name. I have a room for each of the Hogwarts houses and ill have a bathroom upstairs and a room for just general magical/HP themed objects.
Decorating is proving hard at the minute. Ive chopped all my trees down and have started from the corner of my town to make a forbidden forest, just full of trees but im not really sure what to do with the rest of the space, harry potter isnt particularly flowery, however i have flowers.
im also needing loads of furniture for my rooms, each room in my house!
i would really like to hear any advice that any of you may have, it would be very much appreciated!!
thanks, hope someone can help


----------



## Nathalie0528 (Mar 7, 2015)

This is a really cool idea! So, I got curious and happened to Google "Harry Potter themed Animal Crossing" and found a pinterest link of a Harry Potter-inspired town! https://www.pinterest.com/pin/54324739229013431/ It looks like the Dream Code for that town is: Dream code 4000-2146-364. It should give you some ideas, I think!

Looks awesome! I guess one of the cool things one might do would be teaching your villagers to say different Harry Potter catchphrases, if you haven't thought of that already. Like, "Bloody hell!" "Mischief Managed." "I solemnly swear that I am up to no good." ... Etc. etc.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Mar 7, 2015)

I've been considering making a Hogwarts town myself for a while. So here's a few ideas of mine. (pre-warning some are downright mad)

Different house ideas:
All 4 hogwarts houses (and library?)
A room of requirement back room / whole house for RoR as there's loads you can do.
A house for the Hogwarts grounds; Greenhouses, quidditch room, basement as shreiking shack, a hagrids hut room, Lake and/or great maze for triwizard cup.
Different key classrooms/subjects in house.
Each house representing a different book. eg. Philosphers stone gives loads of room ideas as challenges to get to the mirror! again triwizard cup rooms and ball room.

Villagers!
Phoebe, Fang, Julian, Drago, An Anteater 'niffler', Tabby/Katt as Crookshanks, Sterling, Walker/a wolf as a Grim or Sirius stand in. , a frog for Trevor, Tia if a house has a divination room?, Celia/Goose/a white bird stand in for Hedwig. 
I'd probably add Twiggy with the catchphrase Oppugno because that's one of my favourite scenes/spells. 

Or, for some name overlap; Tom, Harry, Lily, Bella, Molly and ofc Fang again. (Or Snake xD)

Misc ideas:
Gratuitous use of sign boards to make things make sense. (Like if you have Goose live next to a Harry character maybe stick a hedwig signpost nearby xD)
Fang (and a Hagrid human?) living by a forbidden forest area in town.
The town tree being the Whomping willow somehow. (use patterns to add a knot root and opening, or a blue ford anglia)
Julian living in the forest. ~ and send him a Sagittarius arrow item to display. Covers both centaurs and unicorns then.  
Having a Dumbledore human, with his office upstairs and a few hogwarts landmarks in his house. ~ Girls bathroom, Entrance to house with hourglasses in main room or a great hall with the kitchens set up in basement to have tables directly beneath.  ~ And have Phoebe the Phoenix live nearby.
Make a little "To Hogsmede" sign on the way to Main street. 
I also considered cycling to get goat villagers to leave the town, so that there are goats all over main street for Aberforth. xD

Outside of Hogwarts grounds; Including a Ministry of Magic base, Voldy's horcrux cave or Diagon ally as house ideas would probably give some cool rooms.


----------



## tolisamarie (Mar 7, 2015)

I visited a Harry Potter town once DA: 6700-4965-0962. This town has so many great ideas - you should check it out!

This is the little review I did of it:

The Harry Potter themed town of Freeland is simply amazing. The patterns are fantastic and the details are very impressive, like the pumpkin patch outside of Hagrid's hut. You'll find divination, astronomy, potions classrooms and more. The rooms are all so well decorated but the Gryffindor dorm (complete with Scabbers' cage) is my favorite. If you're a Harry Potter fan, you HAVE to visit this dream!


----------



## AuroraHarford (Mar 8, 2015)

Nathalie0528 said:


> This is a really cool idea! So, I got curious and happened to Google "Harry Potter themed Animal Crossing" and found a pinterest link of a Harry Potter-inspired town! https://www.pinterest.com/pin/54324739229013431/ It looks like the Dream Code for that town is: Dream code 4000-2146-364. It should give you some ideas, I think!
> 
> Looks awesome! I guess one of the cool things one might do would be teaching your villagers to say different Harry Potter catchphrases, if you haven't thought of that already. Like, "Bloody hell!" "Mischief Managed." "I solemnly swear that I am up to no good." ... Etc. etc.



this is so awesome thank you so much!! im excited to get started!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jinglefruit said:


> I've been considering making a Hogwarts town myself for a while. So here's a few ideas of mine. (pre-warning some are downright mad)
> 
> Different house ideas:
> All 4 hogwarts houses (and library?)
> ...



WOW! you're so imaginative, and know what you're talking about lol!!
does this mean i can have more than one house then? because i have all the possible rooms i can get in mine?
this is all what i plan on doing, its difficult setting the outside with houses and things in the way, an i can get hold of harry potter stuled furniture which is a pain!

- - - Post Merge - - -



tolisamarie said:


> I visited a Harry Potter town once DA: 6700-4965-0962. This town has so many great ideas - you should check it out!
> 
> This is the little review I did of it:
> 
> The Harry Potter themed town of Freeland is simply amazing. The patterns are fantastic and the details are very impressive, like the pumpkin patch outside of Hagrid's hut. You'll find divination, astronomy, potions classrooms and more. The rooms are all so well decorated but the Gryffindor dorm (complete with Scabbers' cage) is my favorite. If you're a Harry Potter fan, you HAVE to visit this dream!



this is fab! that room is exactly how ive vision my gryffindor common room!! i just need to get furniture!!
how did they get their map like that? can you move houses and shops?


----------



## Jinglefruit (Mar 8, 2015)

AuroraHarford said:


> WOW! you're so imaginative, and know what you're talking about lol!!
> does this mean i can have more than one house then? because i have all the possible rooms i can get in mine?
> this is all what i plan on doing, its difficult setting the outside with houses and things in the way, an i can get hold of harry potter stuled furniture which is a pain!



xP Harry Potter and Animal Crossing are just about the only things I can competantly talk about. 
Yeah, you can select 'New Save File' on the title screen, and make a new human character for your town. So you can have 4 full houses per town.
Town planning takes longer than anything else. The reason I haven't bothered implimenting these ideas is because I would have had to use my cycle town to make a new town, and for me to be satisfied and impliment everything I want I'd need the cycle town more than ever. 
I was considering listing PWP and furniture that worked too. But decided there's too much.


----------



## Foxxie (Mar 8, 2015)

What a brilliant idea!  My hubby just got his ACNL town (called Nimbus) and was looking to do something HP themed!

We were just talking about having your 4 playable characters as Godric, Helga, Rowena and Salazar and making a house for each house, hehehe!

You would also need Pheobe the pheonix in place of Fawkes!  Elvis looks very Gryffindor with his big fuzzy lion noggin and red & yellow shirt!

The dark forest is a great idea also!  Along with Diagon Alley/Hogsmead signs for your retail area and main street...  I will come back to this if I think of any more! 

Good luck!


----------



## AuroraHarford (Mar 9, 2015)

Foxxie said:


> What a brilliant idea!  My hubby just got his ACNL town (called Nimbus) and was looking to do something HP themed!
> 
> We were just talking about having your 4 playable characters as Godric, Helga, Rowena and Salazar and making a house for each house, hehehe!
> 
> ...



thank you all so much!! you have been majourly helpful!! and you're all so imaginative with your animal crossing knowledge, lol!


----------



## tolisamarie (Mar 9, 2015)

> this is fab! that room is exactly how ive vision my gryffindor common room!! i just need to get furniture!!
> how did they get their map like that? can you move houses and shops?



The map in my signature is my map, not the Harry Potter town and no, you can't move house and shops.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Mar 9, 2015)

Maybe you could have a basement as Snape's classroom, with a basement wall and floor and creepy cauldrons??


----------



## Sophie23 (Jul 16, 2017)

Do you still have the Harry Potter themed Town?


----------



## Wolfy98 (Jul 16, 2017)

That sounds pretty cool, your first character should be called harry, the house he could have would basically be hogwarts, the first room could be griffindor, and then the other rooms on the ground floor could be the other houses, the basement could be snapes dungeon with the second floor either being dumbledores office or the main hall. The second character could be Hagrid, and you should have his house near an area that's dense with trees, recreating the forbidden forest, hagrids house should only be one room, and for effect shouldn't be upgraded to the max. There could be a villager living in the forest (Phoebe or Julian perhas? or just any will do)

The third character could be dumbledore with the rooms, being various classrooms found at hogwarts. and the fourth character could just be a character of your choice with a room that resembles the theme. villager wise, villagers could be based on their name or the appearance of them


----------

